# Hornady Lock-N-Load Concentricity Gauge - $80



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

The Lock-N-Load Concentricity Tool can be used to both identify and eliminate runout in loaded cartridges. Just place the cartridge in the tool, roll it, identify runout, and use the dial indicator to adjust runout to zero. It can be used to true-up factory cartridges, too.

I have had this tool for a few years and have taken excellent care of it. I still have the original packaging.

I plan to get the RCBS CaseMaster for measuring case neck uniformity and thickness and this tool would become redundant.

$65.00


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

MSRP of $145.

Sells locally for $110.

Will let it go for $75. Used, but excellent condition.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Will take $70.00


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Will take $65.


----------



## straight-shooter (Nov 25, 2014)

I'll take it pending payment method accepted


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Sale pending.


----------

